

Show HN: Bloggy - Add a Jekyll blog to your rails app in seconds - zbruhnke
https://rubygems.org/gems/bloggy

======
zbruhnke
Hey all,

I wrote this gem as an easy way to add a Jekyll blog to any existing rails
application. No additional server configuration required since nginx, Apache
and most other simply serve static pages.

It's still a little rough around the edges and I'm working to clean that up
but all in all it just works.

I put a pretty informative Readme on github that should pretty much walk you
through step by step how to get up and running.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions or feedback. Email is in my
HN profile

------
recurser
good idea, i could definitely use something like this. how would this work on
something like heroku, where writes are restricted? would you generate it
locally and commit the generated HTML in public/ to git?

~~~
zbruhnke
The gem was written for everything to be handled locally and then committed.
If you run the rake tasks provided it will take care of putting everything in
the right place for you. Just make sure you commit the changes and push them.

Glad you find it useful. I made it For my own selfish needs but thought it
could be useful for many more people which is why I made it a gem and open
sourced it

